# Saudi Arabia - Salary and offer/package questions



## ribraga (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi there!

I am Portuguese, mechanical engineer, 39 years old,and 15 years work experience
I have an proposal to work in Saudi Arabia, position: General Manager.

The company (Portuguese) will be associated with an Saudi Arabia company, and my mission will be development of the business area (services)

They offer me accomodation on a “compoud” ( it´s like a private condominium ) with all expenses included, except food.

I will have car with driver.
I will have 4 flights home/year.
I will have also health and work insurance 
Salary; 9 000 USD payed in Saudi Arabia.


What do you think about this proposal?
It is easy to send or bring USD money from Saudi Arabia to Europe?

Many thanks!


----------



## kristybee (Jul 12, 2014)

apparently it is easy with an international bank account, for example check this link:

https://wealth.barclays.com/en_gb/home/international-banking/what-we-offer/banking/accounts/international-bank-account.html


----------



## Hassanjacob (Jul 23, 2014)

The offer is not on the high end for your experience but is very decent since it is saving you from the headache of looking for housing / transportation.

Transfering currency is never an issue.

Samba bank is an american - saudi bank. Sort of citi bank in sausi.

Saab bank is a british bank that is associate to hsbc.

I presume this is single contract since it didnt include education fees for children. That is a significant expense for expats here.


----------



## ribraga (Feb 19, 2014)

Hassanjacob, tks for your reply.


----------



## Socceroos17 (Jul 28, 2014)

The offer is good especially when you look at the benefits. I am not sure if you already accepted or no but make sure that the compound is a good one. Also it will be good if you tell us in which city will you work.

For the money transfer it is very easy. Just make sure to open bank account with SABB (HSBC) and you can transfer internationally any amount for just 60 SR (16 dollars).


----------



## Parvez1 (Jun 18, 2014)

ribraga...offer s vry decent but check compound area and as per my knwldge in saudi savings r vry high...am risiding n riyadh saudi


----------

